# Little Angel....



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

My new girl Angel!!!











Sorry it's a kinda bad pic. I will get more soon!!!

Isn't she adorable!?


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

we both got new white females! haha i wish i could get a pic of mine... 

your is SO cute SO WHITE! wow!


----------



## JennyBean (Sep 18, 2009)

very cool, is she all white?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

JennyBean said:


> very cool, is she all white?


Yep!!! ALL white! It's cool, you can see the food in her belly.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My neighbor has a Bichon Frise named Angel. lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL

I went to a different Petsmart today, and I was AMAZED by how great the females are there! It was so cool! They had like a few tanks all combined with "Water Falls" and live plants with snails, and then the females on the edge of the tank. If my mom would have let me, I would have come home with three.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My Petsmart has crowntail females now. YAY!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

SHe IS cute! Grats on your new female.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

She's super adorable! When I was shopping for females, I almost got a white/clearish female instead of Skai. Glad I didn't though. I love my Skai.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks!! She is SO active!!

And.... I plan on breeding her with Wolfie!!!!!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

She is very pretty. I have never seen a solid white one. I got a female yesterday she is white with little blue spots and her fins/tail are light blue and a reddish purple color.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

doggyhog, when are you going to breed?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm not sure yet. Sometime in the next few months. I have to get Wolfie 100% better first. He still has some fin rot issues, but he is getting better! I also have to get some supplies.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

That's great!  She's so pretty.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Will I be getting fry? LOL.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're going to be getting some of everyone's fry! lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Will I be getting fry? LOL.


LOL!! Sure, if you want!!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I'd LOVE to see their fry...I'd buy one if I could.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Oooh...... Me want!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

ill buy one!


----------

